# Would this cage be alright?



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

I've seen people saying that they had problems with their rats chewing on the platforms and that it wasn't easy to clean, but it's one of the only multi-level cages that I found for under $100, and I'm not planning on them spending most of their time in the cage. I was also thinking that if they didn't use the wheel, I could just take that out which would leave more space for toys and hides. 

I know it isn't the absolute best, but would it be okay?

Here's the cage: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470997&lmdn=Price&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I don't think it's large enough, personally.


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

Really? I put the dimensions into a cage calculator and it said that if the space was used well enough it could hold up to four, and I'm only getting two. 
Thank you, though!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Cage calculators are highly, highly flawed. Most only count the raw square footage and not the actual dimensions plugged in to the calculator. Most also neglect to calculate shelves and their positioning. It's a process that you can really only get down with experience, unfortunately.

I would really hate to see anyone waste money on a starter cage that won't be good enough and will need to be upgraded well within a year. It is much better to save up for the right one to start off.


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

Really? I didn't know that!
And honestly, I would really like to start out with a nice, big cage. I would love that. But if I did that I wouldn't be getting them for another year. I want to get my rats during the summer so I'll have tons of time to get to know them and play with them and keep them happy, but I don't have a job and I have to pay for the cage myself. I likely won't be getting a job until august or september when all the college kids go back to wherever, and between working, school, dance, and pep band (we fail the class if we don't go. it sucks) I'll hardly even have time to do homework, much less time to do trust training with the rats. 
If the situation were different, I would totally wait and save up for a nice big cage, but as for now I'm just looking for something to last them two months until I can get them something really nice. 
I know it's terrible to say, but I can't wait a year. I don't have nearly enough patients.


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

*patience.


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

Would the petco rat manor (http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx) be any better? Overall with the dimensions and stuff it's actually a little smaller, but now I'm kind of confused as to if that even matters or not. Sorry for unloading all these questions on you. You've been super helpful, so thank you thank you thank you!

Or, here, let me just do it this way, what cage would you suggest?


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Honestly I think that cage would be fine for just two girls, I have four in a cage that is very close to that size and they have plenty of room to run around and have fun. Mine essentially is the same set up as that one, three shelves and three ramps. Mine also has a plastic bottom and I haven't had anyone try and chew out yet.
The only con is that you can't put a lot of hanging toys and stuff in it without it getting too cluttered. Which really I'm sure they'd have no issue weaving through everything


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have the "Luxury rat manor cage as a spare. It is an ok cage but I honestly would not had bought it if I had not gotten a New-In-Box cage off of Craigslist for 40 bucks. I did have three rats in it for a short time, but it was mostly used as a house for my single male while he was waiting to be infertile after his neuter. I don't think there was really enough space in it for three, but two rats should be fine. 

Cons: The shelves are rather flimsy and don't seem to stay on well without binder clips. I didn't like the way the ramps were attached to the shelves. You have to watch that the rats don't chew through the base. The wheel isn't really safe for ratty toes and the hammock is cheap. You really can't attach a locking litter pan to the sides while it sits in the base pan and the shelves weren't really big enough to hold one. The shelves are oddly shaped and the ramps attach to the bottom so making covers for them isn't easy. You have to completely disassemble it, except for collapsing the wire part, to deep clean. It took me about an hour from the time I started till it was fully assembled and decorated again.
Pros; If you use bedding, like aspen, it stays in the base well enough. The door on the top is convenient. The bars are spaced close enough so even very young rats would not be able to escape. I liked the way the doors locked. Daily spot cleaning wasn't too hard. It will fit into my shower to do a deep clean (I have a hand held shower head). It's not that hard to move from place to place.

It's not a bad starter cage, but like Cagedbirds said, it is better to save your money for something GOOD. Even after I had bought two cages the same size as the Luxury Rat Home, I still went and bought a DCN. The DCN is amazing and now I have two huge temporary cages gathering dust.
Investing in a Single Critter Nation (which can be expanded in the future), a Martin's cage, a Prevue Metal cage on a stand (just make sure about the bar spacing), even the "wrought iron 3-level cages" on a stand are usually better. Do some shopping around on Amazon for cages to get a good idea of what else you can get. Sometimes a bird flight cage or ferret cage can work well too.

Also, don't forget the resale websites like Craig's list or Kiji. You may be able to find a really good deal there.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I just wanted to agree with winona. I bought mine used in craigslist for 40 I wouldn't spend retail on it. No more than 2 females in it. Mine chewed the base. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I would say go for the rat manor or check craigslist people are always selling cages and stuff for cheaper.


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

I actually just ordered the rat manor! It was on sale for about 20 dollars off, so it wasn't too bad


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

I have the All Living Things cage and it's mostly a decent a cage and houses 2 rats comfortably. All the things that come with it are kind of chintzy though....the wheel isn't safe for rats so I took that out immediately, the water bottle leaked and started rusting and the hammock is really flimsy though I did use it for a few months until it fell apart. Also, I wouldn't bother with the ramps unless your rats are young enough to need the extra help getting around (or if they're really old and not as mobile.) The shelves do move around a bit too, but my rats actually seemed to like that it some reason. The pros of this cage is it is bigger than you'd think and with a little imagination, can afford a great living space for two rats. I bought a 17" corner shelf for mine so they'd have even more to do. That being said, I also agree with what other people are saying. Considering most of the bells an whistles that come with it are kind of useless, you'd be better of saving a bit extra for a better quality cage. (I actually replaced my All Living Things cage with a DCN recently. But I still have it around as a spare.)


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

I actually just ordered a petco rat manor! seeing as I don't have a job, there's no way I'd be able to get a DCN, or even just a CN.


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

Ahh sorry I didn't see your last post  I had a Rat Manor too, also a decent starter cage


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Good choice on the Rat Manor. It's perfect for 2 rats! It's very tall so they have plenty of room to climb. Just make sure to cover the shelves with fleece or reptile carpet so their little feetsies won't get caught in the grating.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The Rat Manor is alright, but I prefer Martin's cages.

Let me ask you this, though. If you did not have the money for a larger cage because you have no job or funds, what will you do when your rats require veterinary services? This will be hundreds of dollars, potentially.


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll have a job by september. And honestly for vet funds and stuff like that, my parents would help me pay for that if not pay for all of it. I just have to pay for the cage by myself because with parents that don't really want you to get rats in the first place, asking for a 100 dollar cage doesn't really get them on board.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If they really do not want you to get rats in the first place (which is a very good reason to not get rats while under the roof of your parents), what are the honest chances of them willing to pay multiple hundreds of dollars to keep a creature of which they do not approve of, and will only likely live two or possible three years, alive?


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

my moms fine with it, she just doesn't want to pay for the cage because it's so expensive. My dad took a lot more convincing, but that's just because he's convinced that the entire house will reek after I get them. If my pets get sick and I don't have the money to pay for it, they won't just be like "Well that's too bad, should've though of that before." Plus they're both huge animal lovers so they're not just going to let them suffer. Don't worry, I actually do know what I'm getting into.


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

I have thought about what happens if they get sick and everything and my mom has told me that she would be okay with helping with money down the road. I just don't have two hundred dollars to spend on a cage


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

I've already talked to my parents about all the what-ifs. We've got that mostly figured out


----------

